# Smoked Prime Rib (Apple Smoke)



## Bearcarver (Nov 17, 2016)

*Smoked Prime Rib* (Apple Smoke)


*Mrs Bear said we were about due for a Prime Rib, so how could I argue with that ?!?!*

Also: Decided on Apple Smoke, for a change.

I had a 5.65 lb Choice Prime Rib that kept winking at me every time I opened the Meat Freezer.
I just had to put a stop to that, so below is what I did about it.

*Prepping (11-13-16):*—-Rinse, Dry, and cut a block pattern through the fat cap to the meat. Then apply a coating of Lea & Perrin’s Bold Steak Sauce, CBP, Garlic Powder, and Onion Powder. Put Roast on a Wire Cooling Rack in a Foil Pan. Then covered it in Plastic wrap, and put it in my fridge for the night.

*Smoking Day (11-14-16):*
11:00----------Preheat MES 40 to 225*
11:00----------Fill one plus row of AMNS with Apple Dust, and light one end.
11:30----------Put Roast on wire rack, in foil pan, on a rack, in #2 position in smoker.
11:30----------Put smoking AMNS on right end of bottom rack in my Gen #2.5 MES 40.
2:30------------Insert sterile probe into center of Roast. Internal Temp is at 126°
3:00------------133° IT
3:15------------138° IT
3:30------------140° IT----Cut heat to 130° and open door to get heat down to 140° fast.
3:55------------138° IT—Remove Roast from Smoker

Slice, plate, add sides, and eat.

Hope You Enjoy,

Bear



Prime Rib roast bottom side, along with my usual ingredients (Lea & Perrin’s Bold Steak Sauce, CBP, 
Garlic Powder & Onion Powder:








Crosshatch pattern cut through the fat cap to the red meat on the top. Then I spread “Bold Steak Sauce” all over the roast:







Then I sprinkle CBP, Garlic Powder, and Onion Powder. 
Note: Roast sits on a wire cooling rack in foil pan, so smoke can get all around the Roast:







Filled my AMNS a little more than one row with Apple Sawdust, and light one end:







Smoking real good & ready to go in smoker:







Smoking just right—Not too heavy——No creosote!







The Sun was bright & low in the sky, so I had to put my Sun Block Plywood up.
This will block the Sun from shining through the Window onto the Heat sensor on the back wall of my Smoker. 
Sun on that sensor can cause heat to malfunction due to a false reading:







AMNS is burned out & Prime Rib is ready to move to Kitchen:







Ready to Slice:







Two slices stacked in the center, flanked by Leftover Ends on each side:







Leftover Pieces to be saved for Sammies:







Bear’s Supper:







Bear’s Dessert---Chocolate Pudding:


----------



## gary s (Nov 17, 2016)

Apple sawdust in an Apple juice bottle Classic !!   Great as always, I still think you could overnight me some 













Gary


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 17, 2016)

Looks good as always Bear!

I'm beginning to think all you eat is ribeyes or prime rib.

That's the kind of diet I'd like to be on!!!

Nice job buddy!

Point!

Al


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 17, 2016)

Not bad for a guy that HARDLY EVER smokes Rib Roasts...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 17, 2016)

Is this really Bear?   Apple?  I thought he only used hickory.



Ha.    Great looking PR.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 17, 2016)

Beautiful piece of PR you started with John.  But it's nothing when compared to the finished roast.  What a great job!!

POINTS for sure.

Gary


----------



## worktogthr (Nov 17, 2016)

Congrats on your first prime rib smoke!  Haha that looks beautiful.  I think it's so cool how perfectly pink it looks throughout when pulled at that high of an IT!  Now you have me craving prime rib.  Points!


----------



## redheelerdog (Nov 17, 2016)

Looks absolutely delicious.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 18, 2016)

gary s said:


> Apple sawdust in an Apple juice bottle Classic !!   Great as always, I still think you could overnight me some
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You Gary!!

LOL---I noticed that, but almost all of my Dust & Pellet Jugs are from Apple Juice.

And Thanks for the Points!

Bear


SmokinAl said:


> Looks good as always Bear!
> 
> I'm beginning to think all you eat is ribeyes or prime rib.
> 
> ...


Thank You Al !!

I wish!----We try to have a small Prime Rib about every other month.

Ribeyes???  Depends on the price.

Thanks for the Points, Mr Al.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 18, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Not bad for a guy that HARDLY EVER smokes Rib Roasts...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Jimmy!!

I think this was my last one for the year.

Picked up a Beef Tenderloin on sale @ $10.99----Usually $17.99 here!!!

Gonna do a Fillet Mignon next month for our Anniversary---Haven't had one of those in years!!!

Bear


c farmer said:


> Is this really Bear? Apple? I thought he only used hickory.
> 
> 
> 
> Ha. Great looking PR.


Thank You Adam!!

I gotta switch woods now & then just to keep you guys alert !!

And Thanks for the Points!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 19, 2016)

GaryHibbert said:


> Beautiful piece of PR you started with John.  But it's nothing when compared to the finished roast.  What a great job!!
> 
> POINTS for sure.
> 
> Gary


Thank You Gary!!

This really was Great !!

And Thanks for the Points!

Bear


----------



## theelballew (Nov 19, 2016)

That looks tasty!  Got my mouth watering.


----------



## donegotfat (Nov 19, 2016)

That looks crazy good!. Has me wanting some PR instead of the brisket cooking 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Points


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 19, 2016)

The PR King strikes again !   Sure looks tasty Bear, very nice cook.  We like apple smoke too !   Thumbs Up


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 19, 2016)

worktogthr said:


> Congrats on your first prime rib smoke! Haha that looks beautiful. I think it's so cool how perfectly pink it looks throughout when pulled at that high of an IT! Now you have me craving prime rib. Points!


Thanks!

If you keep the Smoker temp below 240° the whole time, it will come out like that, all the way from Bark to Bark, every time (Up to 145° IT).

Bear


redheelerdog said:


> Looks absolutely delicious.


Thank You John!

Bear


----------



## b-one (Nov 19, 2016)

Looks great,I'm not a huge prime rib fan. But seeing this may force me to spin one even at $8.99#.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 20, 2016)

THeelBallew said:


> That looks tasty!  Got my mouth watering.


Thank You!!

And Thanks for the Points!

Bear


DoneGotFat said:


> That looks crazy good!. Has me wanting some PR instead of the brisket cooking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You!!

Bet that Brisket will be Awesome!!

And Thanks for the Points!

Bear


----------



## tropics (Nov 20, 2016)

John that is a great looking piece of meat,I don't think I have any left in the freezer.Should be going on sale soon Points

Richie


----------



## disco (Nov 20, 2016)

Beautiful beef, Bear. Love that colour!

Points

Disco


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 21, 2016)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> The PR King strikes again ! Sure looks tasty Bear, very nice cook. We like apple smoke too !


Thank You Justin!!

I still like Hickory the best, but this Apple isn't bad at all.

And Thanks for the Points!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 21, 2016)

b-one said:


> Looks great,I'm not a huge prime rib fan. But seeing this may force me to spin one even at $8.99#.


Thanks!

Sales here now at $7.99----Waiting for Christmas week sales---Probably $6.99, and Maybe even $5.99. (All "Choice")

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 21, 2016)

tropics said:


> John that is a great looking piece of meat,I don't think I have any left in the freezer.Should be going on sale soon Points
> 
> Richie


Thank You Richie!!

And Thanks for the Points!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 22, 2016)

Disco said:


> Beautiful beef, Bear. Love that colour!
> 
> Points
> 
> Disco


Thank You Disco!!

Like George Foreman said to Fred Sanford---"Your hair is my favorite color---MEAT".

And Thanks for the Points!

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 22, 2016)

Don't know how I missed this! Great Looking PR Bear! I have one thawing for Saturday. Hope it turns out this good!

Point!


----------



## betaboy (Nov 22, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks!
> 
> If you keep the Smoker temp below 240° the whole time, it will come out like that, all the way from Bark to Bark, every time (Up to 145° IT).
> 
> Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 22, 2016)

Betaboy said:


>


Thank You Alex!!

And I have Proof (Warning Drool Alert)---All done below 240°, and pulled between 137° and 144° IT :

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/138992/prime-rib-calendar-my-favorite-smokes

And Thanks for the Points!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 23, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Don't know how I missed this! Great Looking PR Bear! I have one thawing for Saturday. Hope it turns out this good!
> 
> Point!


Thanks a Bunch, Case!!

Yours will be just as Good!!

And Thanks for the Points!

Bear


----------



## hooked on smoke (Nov 23, 2016)

Bear,
That look outstanding.
Thank you! You may have solved my problem. The Plywood sun block. Being in sunny California, my smoker faces the afternoon sun and I never thought about it affecting the temp. My smoker reads 30+ degrees hotter than my Maverick 733. Holy cow. I will be trying that this weekend.
Thanks.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 23, 2016)

hooked on smoke said:


> Bear,
> That look outstanding.
> Thank you! You may have solved my problem. The Plywood sun block. Being in sunny California, my smoker faces the afternoon sun and I never thought about it affecting the temp. My smoker reads 30+ degrees hotter than my Maverick 733. Holy cow. I will be trying that this weekend.
> Thanks.


Thank You Hooked !!

Here's a little more on that problem:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/101749/mes-with-window-heads-up

Bear


----------



## thunder buddy (Nov 25, 2016)

That thing looks delish! Was that straight from fridge to smoker or did you bring it to room temp before starting?


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 26, 2016)

Thunder Buddy said:


> That thing looks delish! Was that straight from fridge to smoker or did you bring it to room temp before starting?


Thank You Thunder Buddy!!

I always go right from Fridge to Smoker.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 27, 2016)

hooked on smoke said:


> Bear,
> That look outstanding.
> Thank you! You may have solved my problem. The Plywood sun block. Being in sunny California, my smoker faces the afternoon sun and I never thought about it affecting the temp. My smoker reads 30+ degrees hotter than my Maverick 733. Holy cow. I will be trying that this weekend.
> Thanks.


Did it work Good for you???

On a sunny day, the Sun can get my Heating element to stop working for long periods, without the Sun blocking plywood.

Bear


----------



## hooked on smoke (Nov 27, 2016)

Nope. Being that it was finally raining here no plywood was necessary. I'm really frustrated. Maverick read 223 and MES was at 255. That's with the new control Masterbuilt just sent me. I'll be calling them back tomorrow. Man this sucks.
Enjoy your day Bear. Thanks for checking.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 27, 2016)

hooked on smoke said:


> Nope. Being that it was finally raining here no plywood was necessary. I'm really frustrated. Maverick read 223 and MES was at 255. That's with the new control Masterbuilt just sent me. I'll be calling them back tomorrow. Man this sucks.
> Enjoy your day Bear. Thanks for checking.


OK---If the difference between the two isn't just because of where in the smoker they are, I would call them too, because you paid for a Smoker that goes from 100° to 275°, and if you only get 223° when set at 255°, that means if you set it to the Max (275°), you will only get it to a real 243°.

However make sure it isn't just that the part of the smoker you have your Maverick probe in isn't just a colder area, or maybe you're close to cold meat with the Maverick probe, giving you a false reading.

Let me know what happens, if you can.

Bear


----------



## hooked on smoke (Nov 28, 2016)

Thanks Bear,
I will keep you posted. They must be having a lot of problems as I was on hold for 40 minutes earlier when I just tried again I got the request a callback, so I'm waiting patiently.
For what it's worth, I moved the Maverick probe to a couple different locations and got the same results.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 28, 2016)

hooked on smoke said:


> Thanks Bear,
> I will keep you posted. They must be having a lot of problems as I was on hold for 40 minutes earlier when I just tried again I got the request a callback, so I'm waiting patiently.
> For what it's worth, I moved the Maverick probe to a couple different locations and got the same results.


OK---Sounds like a problem with the controller.

Actually the best way to see if it's really a bad MES controller would be to put the accurate (tested) Maverick probe right next to the MES sensor (Toggle switch-like thing on the back wall) while the MES is empty.

Luck be with you!

Bear


----------



## hooked on smoke (Nov 28, 2016)

Thanks Again Bear.
Not sure if I mentioned, this actually is a new control that they sent me a week ago but I will try that test. And I did test my Maverick probes last week. 1 read 212 and 2 was at 211. At my elevation that's pretty darn good.
I really appreciate your input. Man, I just want it right. Ugh, frustating.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 29, 2016)

hooked on smoke said:


> Thanks Again Bear.
> Not sure if I mentioned, this actually is a new control that they sent me a week ago but I will try that test. And I did test my Maverick probes last week. 1 read 212 and 2 was at 211. At my elevation that's pretty darn good.
> I really appreciate your input. Man, I just want it right. Ugh, frustating.


No problem---I want you to get it right too.

No fun if it's a faulty smoker.

So give it that empty smoker test with the Mav next to the MES sensor. They might be closer that way, but if not, it is possible to have a bad replacement control unit.

Let me know what happens with the test.

Bear


----------



## hooked on smoke (Nov 29, 2016)

Will do.
In fact when I am pressing the buttons on the controller the beep fades in and out. Sound disconnected if that makes any sense. And I am still waiting to hear back from MB. 3 emails and 2 requested call backs going on 2 days now. Uuugh.


----------



## hooked on smoke (Nov 30, 2016)

MB is sending me "another" control as well as a new element kit.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 30, 2016)

hooked on smoke said:


> MB is sending me "another" control as well as a new element kit.


That's great !!

Hate to see you have to go through this, but at least they're working with you to get it right.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 1, 2016)

Disco said:


> Beautiful beef, Bear. Love that colour!
> 
> Points
> 
> Disco


BTW:  Like George Foreman said to Fred Sanford, "Freddie, your hair is my favorite color---Meat !!"

Bear


----------

